# Kwik Way Boring Bar Mic?



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2018)

This mic has been hanging around the shop for a while.
Finally stumbled on some pics which help me identify what it might be.
I'm not much of an automotive/engine guy. 
*Can anyone anyone describe how a boring bar is used? Please.*
I don't know that I have any other parts to the assembly/machine.
At least one seller believes she might have value. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kwik-Way-F...969901?hash=item4b1bdc4ded:g:RdsAAOSw-ldZZo1s

Seems like silly pricing to me. But, I don't know how she is used or if they still have a role outside a museum or vintage tool shop.
I'm particularly interested in how they might be used and if it still has relevance in modern throw away world.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## benmychree (Feb 12, 2018)

That price might be referred to as "in your wildest dreams "  I would not be surprised if you could buy the whole machine for that.  The mike slides into a hole in the side of the boring head and a detent locates it on the necked down portion. the boring tool is spring loaded  and pushes against the collar on the mike, locating it for the cut; the tool is locked down with a setscrew, the collar is then rotated to pull away from the tool and the mike is removed, and you're ready to cut.  I have an older model, where the tool is held in a removable cartridge and set to size with a separate micrometer fixture; a friend gave me the whole setup for free.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks!!
Perhaps I'll post it to eBay at a much lower price.
She seems pretty rugged.
If it doesn't sell, maybe I can integrate it into a "precision" lathe crossfeed stop or a mill table work stop.

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## cg285 (Feb 12, 2018)

are you sure that's a kwik way mic? doesn't look like mine although there are different model kw boring bars.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2018)

I really don't know.
Until I stumbled on the ebay post I'd never seen anything resembling this mic.
My preference would be to return it to service as it was designed. 
If we can somehow identify someone who might appreciate her for whatever she might be.
Afraid some steampunk might turn her into a bathroom door knob. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 12, 2018)

At 1:20 you can see how it is used.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 12, 2018)

Cool!
Recently there was a thread somewhere here at HM about using a fly cutter for boring. 
Someone then linked to a Joe Pi video. Joe gave some options on adjusting the fly cutter.
Perhaps this is really a similar application only with grinding instead of cutting.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cg285 (Feb 12, 2018)

technically, the way the video shows, is not the correct way to use it. first a bore brush goes in to make sure there are no chips then the bit is retracted, the mic in, the ring out, the bit out and ring rotated to bring the bit to the mic. this protects the mic surface from damage


----------

